# Nasty Nugget Item number: 230244142399



## Rag and Bone (Apr 23, 2008)

Pure Gold Nugget from Computer Scrap 11.3 grams Item number: 230244142399 

Found this on Ebay. What would cause a gold button to take on such a nasty form? What caused the off-colored patches? If I produced that I would be ashamed and start over. No surprise it has attracted vigorous interest and bids. He claims it is 22k+. What do the experts say about it's likely karat? 

This guy is also a merchant of Shor products. Is this the best they can do?


----------



## Scott2357 (Apr 23, 2008)

What's that purple junk all over it?


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Apr 23, 2008)

Maybe it's a borax, sold at the price of gold? :?


----------



## Noxx (Apr 23, 2008)

I bought something from him in the past two year if I remember correctly.

Sapunov it right, the borax weight is included in the total weight.

The purple thing is colloidal gold.

He can't state that his gold is pure if it is 22k...

And if I was a potential buyer, I would like to know how he tested his gold to know it's 22k...


----------



## JustinNH (Apr 23, 2008)

From the processes ive seen on this forum, any one who actually knows what they are doign should be able to get better than 22k... :wink: 
Of course, people will see the word gold and bid like crazy haha


----------



## istari9 (Apr 23, 2008)

Could be from a Shor process? 

Ray


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 23, 2008)

Well the boras is purple so it does contain gold :lol: I bet you could mix some borax and fine gold and sell it on ebay as a gold bearing substace that "if you know how to process" you can get gold from and people would bid like crazy, I can not believe it.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice business ethic James. You must be excited for the summer carnival circuit. "3 shots for a buck! You can't lose!"


----------



## Palladium (Apr 23, 2008)

I think he was being sarcastic about ebay. :wink:


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 23, 2008)

I wasn't entirely serious myself. (Carnys please forgive me)


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Apr 24, 2008)

If you melt gold with the butane (not even propane bytane mixture) burner you will likely get something orelike looking.
I never sold or bought anything myself on the ebay cause sometimes it is not properly melted. Just take a brick, some gold powder and try melting it with borax and butane burner.You will get the orelike nugget. If you get, let's say, 10 gramms after this procedure and then you melt it properly you will get only about 7,5-6 gramms most.
Though it looks beautiful and it's up to everyone personally to decide why do you buy it. If it's cause you want to put it on the shelf and look at the gold before you go to sleep :lol: it's ok, but for other purposes i wouldn't buy it.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2008)

I provide mechanical, ie refrigeration, electrical repairs to the elderly for 
free, my ethics are okay. Maybe my jokes don't go so good though.


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey guys, and what does the word buck mean? My dictionary says it's a deer male.


----------



## banjags (Apr 24, 2008)

a buck is a slang reference to one american or canadian dollar.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 25, 2008)

The term "Buck" supposedly came from a time when a deer hide was worth $1.


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Apr 25, 2008)

Cool!


----------

